# Simrad, Looking for the site for the lowest price



## Zhunter (Feb 19, 2014)

Title says it all, I am looking for either the GO9 or the EVO2 9" without the transducer

Where is the place to get the best price?


----------



## Zhunter (Feb 19, 2014)

OK, I went and checked out the Simrad chartplotters. I was considering the GO9 and the NSS Evo9. I can say that the Evo seemed superior when taking into account the conditions under which we use them in rough water and lots of spray on windy days.

So, I guess I will have to save up some more change


----------



## slowtyper16 (May 29, 2015)

I'm looking for the same thing, some kind of deal on these NSS9 evo2


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

try gpsstore.com


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

I just checked E-Bay and noted a few offerings without transducer - it should give you a baseline for comparison. After checking E-Bay I'd go to Scuba Steve's....http://florida.scubasteve.biz/


----------



## Zhunter (Feb 19, 2014)

Thanks Bob, but Steve's only has a 16", bit too large for the console on my HB


----------



## samc4900 (Aug 27, 2011)

BOE has Evo 2 remanufactured units with one year warranty


----------



## Zhunter (Feb 19, 2014)

Thanks, I just ordered one.

FMT chip needs to be ordered next


----------



## Skiff Junky (Oct 6, 2015)

lemaymiami said:


> I just checked E-Bay and noted a few offerings without transducer - it should give you a baseline for comparison. After checking E-Bay I'd go to Scuba Steve's....http://florida.scubasteve.biz/


He's my go to.

If he doesn't show what you want I would email or call him. 

He's always been very helpful.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Haven't you guys noticed that whatever you are looking to buy; everywhere you look the prices are all withing a few bucks.

There is no free market anymore - minimum prices are fixed by manufacturers and everyone sells near these levels.


----------



## Dustin1 (Feb 11, 2007)

Order from Gil Travis (semperfishing) on TheHullTruth. I buy all of my marine electronics from him. You'll get a slight price break and free shipping. If you're in Florida, you'll have the unit within a day or two.


----------



## Zhunter (Feb 19, 2014)

Mine shipped today, 

I got a factory remanufactured one with a 1 year warranty for $1259 shipped

I think that is a pretty good deal


----------



## samc4900 (Aug 27, 2011)

You can get another year of warranty directly from Simrad for 100 or less if you want it. All you have to do is call and give them the serial number


----------



## Egrets Landing (Feb 11, 2016)

Zhunter said:


> Title says it all, I am looking for either the GO9 or the EVO2 9" without the transducer
> 
> Where is the place to get the best price?


One of the on line sales people who posts on THT has reman Evo 2s for pretty cheap or so he says.


----------



## Zhunter (Feb 19, 2014)

Egrets Landing said:


> One of the on line sales people who posts on THT has reman Evo 2s for pretty cheap or so he says.


Thanks, I picked up a Reman early last week. It was $1259 with a 1 year warranty.


----------



## Zhunter (Feb 19, 2014)

I got my NSS9 Evo 2 installed today, input all my waypoints (sure wish this unit was wifi capable like my Garmin was) and it took what seemed like forever. Put the FMT chip in and all I can saw is wow. This will open a lot of new fishing areas for me.


----------

